# How to spend your time on a kitless pen



## Carl Fisher (Apr 21, 2015)

At least for me.

35% design before ever going near a lathe
20% turning
45% detail work to finesse the final look, feel, fit, polish, etc...

I find that the actual act of turning (including threading) is so minimal compared to everything else.  Tweaking the threads to get the turn count right and line up just right, posting depth, cap depth, polishing and detail work, clip recessing, finial fit, etc...

Pen "turning" really isn't quite the right description anymore.


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 21, 2015)

The numbers may vary from one pen to the next, but the overall gist is the same: significantly longer planning and putting the finishing touches on it than doing the simple mechanical tasks.

And you're right -- it's a lot more than turning. (I guess that's why this section of the forum is called "Advanced Pen Making"  :wink


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 21, 2015)

You guys are both spot on. Yet, you still continue, as I will when this shed gets finished. 

Now, tell me. Do you want to put all of that info and, how-to in a video or tutorial? Not I! :biggrin:

Carl and, Duncan, you both are among the best PEN MAKERS I've seen. Good topic Carl. :wink:


----------



## jyreene (Apr 21, 2015)

I have to add calling Jonathon to help with mistakes and going over to get help with the danged evil front sections.


----------



## Brooks803 (Apr 21, 2015)

Yeah every time I've done a demo on custom pens I always start by saying 90% of the process is the prep work. Turning the actual pen is the quickest part. 

I think your numbers are pretty spot on Carl. For me though I've got to decrease the turning to 15% and add 5% for answering texts from Tyson :tongue::biggrin:


----------



## jyreene (Apr 21, 2015)

Check your texts. Now it's about piston fills.


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 21, 2015)

Brooks803 said:


> For me though I've got to decrease the turning to 15% and add 5% for answering texts from Tyson :tongue::biggrin:





jyreene said:


> Check your texts. Now it's about piston fills.



ROFL!!! :rotfl:

Tyson, when Jonathan has explained it to you, it'll be your turn to explain it to me :biggrin:


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 21, 2015)

Very kind of you to say that, Chuck ... but when I look at the work some guys do (and it's a long list) I feel like a junior apprentice.


----------



## BSea (Apr 21, 2015)

For me it's more like:

35% design before ever going near a lathe
20% turning
15% Scratching my head wondering why it doesn't fit the way I designed it.
23% redesigning the original design.
19% turning again
3%  Breaking something
11% Thinking of a different way to turn it so it doesn't break.
26% turning it a new way
75% detail work to finesse the final look, feel, fit, polish, etc...
8% using 4 letter words when I notice the replacement piece isn't from the same blank.
4% making notes on *"WHAT NOT TO DO"* the next time.

Yes I know it's more than 100%  But I made like 2.7 pens although not all pieces ended up being polished, or even being part of a finished pen.:mad-tongue:


----------



## D.Oliver (Apr 21, 2015)

Wait a minute......you guys aren't just winging it?  Huh. Interesting.:tongue:


----------



## mredburn (Apr 21, 2015)

Derek Has to have the fastest kitless pen ever.
Open Bag, dump out parts, pick up refill. Done!!  Submit it to the kitless pen contestand wait for the Award!


----------



## D.Oliver (Apr 21, 2015)

mredburn said:


> Derek Has to have the fastest kitless pen ever.
> Open Bag, dump out parts, pick up refill. Done!!  Submit it to the kitless pen contestand wait for the Award!


 
I'm still waiting for the award.:tongue:


----------



## Carl Fisher (Apr 21, 2015)

BSea said:


> For me it's more like:
> 
> 35% design before ever going near a lathe
> 20% turning
> ...



YES!


----------



## RustySplinters (Apr 21, 2015)

The number of "learning curve" pieces I have continues to grow.  It's becoming a pen graveyard on my work bench.  

Don't forget the 10% of time sharpening your tools and praying they don't catch when you've got the last .5mm to turn.


----------



## wyone (Apr 21, 2015)

I watched a video..  stayed at a Holiday Inn..  you guys are crazy..  should take like 20 minutes and at least 10 of that is finding the right radio station


----------



## Sylvanite (Apr 21, 2015)

Well, my last kitless pen was 2 years after concept before I even made the mold to cast the blanks.  Therefore, I'd have to agree that the actual turning was a small part of the process.  

Regards,
Eric


----------



## Penultimate (Apr 21, 2015)

If you are just starting out making kitless there is always a new jig/fixture to design and make, or a drill bit, or tap and die etc to buy.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Apr 21, 2015)

Every new design calls for a new set of mandrels in my case.  The hard part is remembering which mandrel is for which pen design.


----------

